# Factory Sink Covers



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy the factory matching sink covers for my 60/40 sink in my 23KRS? I've looked on camping world and ebay with no luck. They have the wood or white style but my sink has a brownish marble finish. I've seen them at the dealership on other Outbacks but mine didn't come with them.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2dayinc said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy the factory matching sink covers for my 60/40 sink in my 23KRS? I've looked on camping world and ebay with no luck. They have the wood or white style but my sink has a brownish marble finish. I've seen them at the dealership on other Outbacks but mine didn't come with them.


You've got a new TT - I'd go back to the dealer and have them get it for you. btw, the sinks (2008s & earlier krs's anyway) only have a cover on 1 side - - - not both


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a 2008 21RS. We were missing the sink cover, so we called the dealer. He checked with the factory and they deleted them for that model. At least that's what i'm told.







I guess I will buy one at CW.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

You're dealer would be your best bet. Our's didn't come with one either but according to the Keystone info it should have been included in on of the option packages. When I called the dealer they looked up our campers invoice and said it wasn't ordered from the factory with one. It only cost me $13.00 to order one so I didn't see the need to argue. Good luck

Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I got tired of picking our sink covers (kitchen and bath) off the floor everytime we arrived at our destination. They now reside in a cabinet somewhere...

There is a member here (sorry! can't remember their name







) who routed the underside of their kitchen sink cover to make it drop down deeper inside the lip of the sink and it now stays put.

Then, there's always the cutting board mod...Hello counter space!









**edit**
Forgot to mention that our factory kitchen sink cover is white and there was only one for the left side...
bathroom sink cover did match the gray counter.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

My 31fqbh only came with one for the bigger sink and it is white, not the matching marbly brown. I wish I did have two though because then they would stay in place better during travel.... at least the 2 that came in my Cougar did. A match to the sink or countertop would look nicer too.


----------

